# I buried my hamster alive!



## hystericalxhannah (May 16, 2010)

i thought he was dead but he was hibernating!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

What on earth??


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Errrrr


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

How do you know it was hibernating, did you retrieve the poor little thing?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

My stomach is churning...please tell me this is a wind-up


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hystericalxhannah said:


> i thought he was dead but he was hibernating!


Bit confused here.. how did you know he was hibernating? Now when Riso died every1 said he was hibernating.. tried warming him up.. But no luck.. quick trip to the vets.. And ahe comfirmed she couldn't find a heartbeat.. Then Riso was buried....

So has someone told you he was hibernating or did he manage to dig himself out?????

Bit of a strange statement to start a thread..


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> =
> 
> Bit of a strange statement to start a thread..


Oh i know! :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

marvellous


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DFTT!!

Means Don't Feed The Troll


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Well, this thread has certainly reminded me to make sure to tell everyone I know to double check that im actually dead when I go and not hibernating... Being buried alive is my worst nightmare...!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Well, this thread has certainly reminded me to make sure to tell everyone I know to double check that im actually dead when I go and not hibernating... Being buried alive is my worst nightmare...!!!


Yes and I also think we should take this opportunity to remind people to check their chicken/ham sandwitches are dead too.... you don't want your lunch to be clucking around in your mouth  pmsl


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Well, this thread has certainly reminded me to make sure to tell everyone I know to double check that im actually dead when I go and not hibernating... Being buried alive is my worst nightmare...!!!


 O don't!!! {{squirms}}. Me too


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Yes and I also think we should take this opportunity to remind people to check their chicken/ham sandwitches are dead too.... you don't want your lunch to be clucking around in your mouth  pmsl


Not a bad idea at all!

People always think im nuts cos i wont eat prawns. I cant help it, the little things feel like they're wriggling in my mouth  I swear they are alive everytime i eat them so I cant anymore...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought they only hibernate when its cold


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Well, this thread has certainly reminded me to make sure to tell everyone I know to double check that im actually dead when I go and not hibernating... Being buried alive is my worst nightmare...!!!


im donating all my organs to... anything that needs them.

cant be buried alive with no organs in your body


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Read the OPs other posts.....  x


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

sorry if i missed somthing or if this is a joke but how did you know hammie was dead if you buried it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

myzoo said:


> sorry if i missed somthing or if this is a joke but how did you know hammie was dead if you buried it


Unfortunately I think its a very unfunny joke.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Unfortunately I think its a very unfunny joke.


i think if its a joke its a very sick one how can people find things like that funny


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

check out their other posts! im confused now :confused1:


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> check out their other posts! im confused now :confused1:


me to strange people about:weirdos lol


----------

